# αφόρμηση = starting point



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Βρίσκω την *αφόρμηση* συνήθως σε κείμενα για την εκπαίδευση:

Ως *αφόρμηση* για ένα σχέδιο εργασίας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί οποιοδήποτε εποπτικό ή άλλο διδακτικό υλικό ...
Με *αφόρμηση* την ανασυγκόλληση των οστράκων δύο αγγείων της αρχαίας. Ελλάδος, καλούνται να συγκρίνουν και να αναγνωρίσουν τους τύπους...
Η *αφόρμηση* και η θεμελίωση των εννοιών του ωραίου και του υψηλού στη φιλοσοφία του Ιμμανουέλ Καντ
Περισσότερα

Η _αφόρμηση_ σχηματίστηκε από το _αφορμώμαι_ «ξεκινώ (από κάπου), έχω ως αφετηρία». Στο ΛΝΕΓ μου υπάρχει σαν υπολήμμα τού _αφορμώμαι_. Στο ΛΚΝ δεν υπάρχει αλλά στο ΛΣΑ έχει δικό του λήμμα: 
*αφόρμηση* (π.χ. _ιδανική ~ για το μάθημα_) ερέθισμα, αφορμή.

Υπάρχει και στον Γεωργακά:

*αφόρμηση* [afόrmisi] η, (L)
starting point, base, basis (near-syn αφετηρία, βάση):
- μέσα του υπάρχουν και οι αφορμήσεις για ένα νέο ξεκίνημα (Papanoutsos) | 
- για την πορεία αυτή είχε σημαντικές αφορμήσεις από τον Πλάτωνα κι ας τους έδωσε νέο περιεχόμενο (Tatakis) 
[fr kath (neol) αφόρμησις, cpd w. (Vettius Valens, schol. Ap. Rhod.) ¬ρμησις; cf ἐνόρμησις, ἐξόρμησις, ἐφόρμησις etc]

*αφορμώμαι* [aformόme] αφορμάται, aor αφορμήθηκα (subj αφορμηθώ), (L) 
•	1 use as a starting-point or basis (for an activity, discussion etc), make a start from, proceed from (syn ξεκινώ, ορμώμαι, near-syn βασίζομαι): 
-	η επισκόπηση .. αφορμάται από το υλικό το θησαυρισμένο στην πλούσια εικονογράφηση του μηνολογίου (Pallas) | 
-	οι διαφορές των θεολογικών απόψεων .. αφορμώνται σχεδόν πάντοτε από κάποιο χωρίο των Γραφών (Tatakis) | 
-	από μια κοινωνική μορφή αφορμήθηκε η φιλοσοφική σκέψη στην πορεία της προς την αντικειμενικότητα (id.) | 
-	θα αφορμηθεί από τα δεδομένα .. του πρακτικού λόγου, για να προχωρήσει στην επεξεργασία του αυτού προβλήματος (Georgoulis) 
•	② originate in, go back to, start (syn αρχίζω 1, ξεκινώ): 
-	από την άτυχη εκστρατεία της Xίου αφορμάται η αποτυχία του (Angelou) | 
-	η κεφαλλονίτικη καντάδα .. αφορμάται βέβαια από το ιταλικό belcanto (Theodoratos)


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 2, 2016)

Καλησπέρα. Τεσσάρων ετών το νήμα, αναπάντητο, το βρήκα, το σχολιάζω. Νέο μέλος. Περιφερειακός αναγνώστης των αναρτήσεών σας εδώ και χρόνια όμως.
Το "αφορμώμαι" το χρησιμοποίησα προχθές, σε γ΄ ενικό ενεστώτα (ενδεχομένως λανθασμένα, αλλά είπα δε βαριέσαι, θα περάσει στα ψιλά, εμένα μ' αρέσει), σε μετάφραση όρων ασφαλιστικής σύμβασης ως εξής:

..Ατυχήματα κατά τη μετάβαση προς και από τον τόπο εργασίας λογίζονται ως ατυχήματα κατά την εκτέλεση της εργασίας, εάν η μετάβαση αφορμάται από την εργασία και συνδέεται στενά με αυτήν...

Στο σκανδιναβικό πρωτότυπο χρησιμοποιείται ρήμα που αν και κατά πολλούς μεταφράζεται "be caused/occasioned by" συγγενεύει ετυμολογικά με την αφορμή και όχι την αιτία, και είπα να διατηρήσω την ιμπλίσιτ αντιδιαστολή... Στ' αγγλικά θα σκέφτηκα - αν σκέφτηκα - "be triggered by", το οποίο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί επέκταση του "be initialized by", που περιγράφεις... Όχι ότι κι αυτό κολλάει γάντι, αλλά να, το καταθέτω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2016)

Καλημέρα, καλώς σε βρίσκουμε κι εδώ.

«εάν η μετάβαση αφορμάται από την εργασία και συνδέεται στενά με αυτήν...»

Εγώ θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να το πω πολύ απλά (έχω μια τέτοια τάση γενικά): «εάν η μετάβαση γίνεται/πραγματοποιείται λόγω της εργασίας και συνδέεται στενά με αυτήν...». 

Και μια ωραία και χρήσιμη αντιστοιχία: implicit = υπόρρητος. (Μου αρέσει επειδή είναι από τις λέξεις που έμαθα μεγάλος.)


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 3, 2016)

"οφείλεται" είχα γράψει αρχικά, αλλά μετά κάτι μ' έπιασε κι είπα να το αλλάξω, επειδή και στο πρωτότυπο το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα μου 'κανε μπαμ μέσα στα υπόλοιπα. Πήγα λοιπόν να πειραματιστώ με κάτι "αιτιάζεται" (το ΛΚΝ δεν το δίνει, νομίζω, ούτε στην ενεργητική ούτε στην παθητική, αλλά κυκλοφορεί γενικά) και τότε ήταν που το παρατράβηξα χάριν της υπόρρητης (εδώ τη διάβασα κι εγώ τη λέξη πριν από λίγα χρόνια) αντιδιαστολής μεταξύ αφορμής και αιτίας.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, "initiated" είναι το κατά γενική ομολογία σωστό, και όχι "initialized". Το δεύτερο είναι ζαργκόν πληροφορικάριων, ε και δε νομίζω να αφορμώνται οι βάσεις δεδομένων...


----------

